# Troy, MI, Sadie and Sophia, WGD, Females



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Troy, MI | Sadie & Sophia

http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/US/MI/MI613/24037145/MI613.24037145-1-pn.jpg[img]

[img]http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/US/MI/MI613/24037145/MI613.24037145-2-pn.jpg[img]

Hi! My name is Sadie and this is my sister Sophia. We were surrendered to an animal shelter because our owner "doesn't have time for us anymore." We've now run out of time at the shelter and will soon be euthanized if we can't find someone to foster us or adopt us. We are 3 years old, spayed, microchipped, vaccinated, heartworm tested and ready to go! We are very smart dogs, housetrained and obedient. We are very happy, friendly and playful dogs. We love each other and hope to be able to stay together. We get along well with other dogs and spend our mornings in play groups, romping, running and wrestling. We are good in the car and just want someone to love for life. Adoption fee: $75. Adopt a pair: $100.

Paws for Life Rescue and Adoption, Troy, MI
Phone: Please use email
Email Paws for Life Rescue and Adoption
See more pets from Paws for Life Rescue and Adoption
For more information, visit Paws for Life Rescue and Adoption's Web site.

Debbie from Dog's Hope said they are Urgent, as they are NOT doing well in their cages.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok I guess they are pulled now they need transport Hey guys, we did find a rescue to pull the two shepherds, so they're moving to rescue this weekend. We're just working on transport now.


----------

